# Red nail polish



## cluck_and_quack (Mar 21, 2013)

So I just got my toes done! Painted a nice glorious pretty red!! Wore flip flops into the chicken coop!! Oops!!! My chickens had a fit! Pecked my toes like crazy!!! It was actually funny. I was jumping around like a cartoon character getting shot it!!! I swear I could hear my hens laughing!!!!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Lmao yup I made that mistake once too lol


----------



## cluck_and_quack (Mar 21, 2013)

Apyl said:


> Lmao yup I made that mistake once too lol


For some reason I can't reply to a thread without quoting someone...?? Anyway... I'm still giggling when I think of it! They had a ball chasing my feet around!!


----------

